# TRAINS - TRAINS - TRAINS



## vonnagy

ok so i have no idea what kinda train this is. but post your real trains here


----------



## AirVenture

Not a good picture by any means, but just a cool train I saw at a Mississippi Riverboat thingy...

*Link gone by now *


----------



## alohateam

Edited due to broken links


----------



## nomav6

*No longer to be seen  Link broken*

and old train I found in morehead Kentucky, I have about 20 some pics of it, but this was my fav.


----------



## blutiful

Took these w/my old camera. They need to be straightened a bit, but here they are...

*First two links gone by now *





and some dripping pipes on one of the trains that I couldnt resist...





[/img]


----------



## uberben

I like how the track cross and lead the eye back towards the railcars.

*Yes, well, we would have liked to still see it, too, but the link is broken :cry:*


----------



## jadin




----------



## Niki

Edited due to broken link


----------



## pilgrim

alohateam your #3 is just amazing, so sharp, and such great b.w tones.
Niki, I really like yours to  I can almost feel the light and air...


----------



## Niki

pilgrim said:
			
		

> alohateam your #3 is just amazing, so sharp, and such great b.w tones.
> Niki, I really like yours to  I can almost feel the light and air...



Thanks dear. :hug:


----------



## Photoboy

Shot this one today:

_Link broken _

If the link above doesn't worK:
http://www.clstegall.com/main/webgallery/TheTrain.jpg


----------



## JonMikal

jadin, awesome capture!  using raw settings i suppose?


----------



## jadin

That was jpeg actually. And merci! :sillysmi:


----------



## Mo

Edited due to broken link


----------



## cillie

This one was taken in the south of England

*Unfortunately we no longer see it - the link is broken *


----------



## Preston

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Bimmie

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Sergiozal

I have a lot of pictures taken on a train museum near Sao Paulo. You can see some others in the thread "Rust"


----------



## Labonte

Taken on the old industrialrail

*...but no longer for us to be seen since the link is broken *


----------



## molested_cow




----------



## lopix

Fav subject of mine as well, here's one with tracks and one with part of a train 


*Once WAS ... but now no longer *


----------



## Corry

I merged the train threads...only need one.


----------



## fadingaway1986

Edited due to broken link


----------



## skunkboy

Perhaps not the best beacuse they were from an old camera to begin with then over time they've been shrunk for this, that and the other and of course amongst formatting computers and such the originals are gone; but, at least "something" still exists.

*Six pics ... now gone ... links broken *


----------



## Labonte

*Link broken *
TGOJ's MA 406, @ Ånge Railway station

*Link broken *
Green Cargo's Rc4 1298 @ Ånge Railway station

*Link broken *
TGOJ's MA 406, @ Ånge Railway station (again)

*Link broken *
Ånge Railway Station

*Link broken *
Green Cargo's Z70 725 @ Ånge Railway station

and a fresh photo from yesterday

*... no longer to be seen, either - no more existing link *


----------



## Lesjordans

Edited due to broken link


----------



## crawdaddio




----------



## Labonte

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photoromopr

nice


----------



## Labonte

SJ X2000 are speeding thru Ljungaverk

*7 links -- all gone now *


----------



## BadRotation

Local narrow gauge railroad.

*No longer for us to see *


And here is one of the locomotives I work on, taken dec. 2005 while waiting for passengers on one of our excursions... It is the locomotive used for the sounds, and CGI model in the 'Polar Express'. 400 tons, 101ft. long, 18ft. high, burns a ton of coal every 10 miles, and 200 gallons of water every mile.

*And two more broken links *


----------



## nvr2low

my first train shot


----------



## 2framesbelowzero

molested cow - i really like #1;;

nice series all together bad rotation;;

nvr2low - that first one is real nice...like it


----------



## Red Snapper

Apologies for the largeness of this pic, am in work and couldn't resize it.. plus it is pixelated enough as it is!!

Not much train in the pic but this is in Liverpool Central, part of the cities underground railway..
http://www.freewebs.com/undergroundartdotnet/Liverpool/central.JPG


----------



## Kevin D Burns

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jack lumber

Toot.Toot
 The Vegas sky train was taken on the strip, The 2nd is a compressed air driven engine, at an abandoned coal mine near Banff


----------



## Orgnoi1

LOL at least I wont get into trouble for posting my train shots full size here...LOL will get on this one later... heh


----------



## Orgnoi1

Ok heres a bunch for your enjoyment...!! 

Right out of the 1950's!





Conway Scenic RR's Steam... little extra processing to give an old effect...





1950's Postcard, via 2006 and Medium Format Film...



http://www.northeastfoto.com/gallery/files/4/3/2006_07_02-R04b.jpg

"On the job"





"Coupler"... this shot caused quite the controversy on a few message boards as to the safety of myself while taking the shot. It was actually taken from the work pit during inspection of the locomotive, so it WAS safe and no animals were hurt during this shot either...LOL


----------



## Orgnoi1

Heres the last bunch for now...

"Forgotten Steel"

These shots were taken at various locations depicting (IMO) a total waste of our railroading history. Everything you see is salvagable and my firsthand knowledge is that they have been inquired about, but will not be moved to places that will give the TLC needed to bring them back to operation.

B&M RS-3



http://www.northeastfoto.com/gallery/files/4/3/2006_06_27-R10.jpg

Beautiful NY Central Pullman



http://www.northeastfoto.com/gallery/files/4/3/2006_06_27-R14.jpg

L.I.R.R. Engine in Shambles



http://www.northeastfoto.com/gallery/files/4/3/2006_06_27-R15-Moody.jpg

This last shot isnt a forgotten piece, but actually a semi-restored (I think) one...

Ulster & Delaware Caboose (thought to be burned to the ground-by records)... at the Catskill Mountain Railroad Museum



http://www.northeastfoto.com/gallery/files/4/3/CMRRFramePicture-Moody-Post.jpg


----------



## jack lumber

Orgnoi1, Great images, I cant for the life of me understand why such marvelous pieces of engineering are simply left to rot.!!


----------



## Alex_B

jack lumber said:
			
		

> Orgnoi1, Great images, I cant for the life of me understand why such marvelous pieces of engineering are simply left to rot.!!



because maintenance is expensive! and if there is no profit to be made anymore, they are left to rust away.

that is capitalism, or business for you


----------



## Orgnoi1

Alex_B said:
			
		

> because maintenance is expensive! and if there is no profit to be made anymore, they are left to rust away.
> 
> that is capitalism, or business for you


 
BUT... scenic railroads are doing fairly well in the states, we turned a record year at ours, with having over 10k riders from 7 countries, 46 states, and the majority of the counties in the state the railroad is in. Regardless the people that currently own them refuse to sell them to places that will make use either in whole or in part. :thumbdown:


----------



## Alex_B

Orgnoi1 said:
			
		

> BUT... scenic railroads are doing fairly well in the states, we turned a record year at ours, with having over 10k riders from 7 countries, 46 states, and the majority of the counties in the state the railroad is in. Regardless the people that currently own them refuse to sell them to places that will make use either in whole or in part. :thumbdown:



ok, that is a different story then ... 

my statement did not imply that i like them to be rottig away anyway ... I'm always sort of nostalgic myself... i do like things from the past and technology from the past ...


----------



## LaFoto

I think this will have to be merged with an already existing thread on trains in the Photo Themes, for that is what our Photo Themes are there for: to collect as many members' photos on a particular theme (all in one thread) as we can ... well, we don't actively collect, but the threads are there and can be looked up and filled with new contributions at ANY time!

I will now go and merge this one with the corresponding thread in the Themes.


----------



## Orgnoi1

Alex_B said:
			
		

> ok, that is a different story then ...
> 
> my statement did not imply that i like them to be rottig away anyway ... I'm always sort of nostalgic myself... i do like things from the past and technology from the past ...


 
Sorry if I implied you were saying that... I didnt mean to... obviously if you took the time to look at the pictures you must at least enjoy train pictures :thumbup: ... being as its a passion of mine (railroading, rail photography) its really a thorn in my side seeing these things go to waste as they are. This is only one of three local locations that the same owners have "mothballed" equipment, and I really didnt post an overall picture of how much is really there... theres actually 10 or so pieces there, another 15 at another location and one or two more at the third location...


----------



## jack lumber

Hello,,,seems like we had a seamless merge,
 Because of the importance the railway had in opening up Canada, I think a lot of locomotives have been preserved.
The city of Calgary, Alberta has 2 downtown, and I think 3 or 4 running steam locomotives, Pullman cars, and a preserved roundhouse. Private operations offer a steam run through the Rockies,which after checking the prices, is no doubt a very profitable venture.!


----------



## hopper

*Link gone by now *


I took some photos of historic trains at the Lincolnshire Coast Light Railway system for a local (Skegness UK) newspaper.
I asked the people in the photos to look serious, to look into the distance as if the train was going somewhere, although in reality there is only about a mile of train track. 
This is a little manipulative, of course, but quite a lot of newspaper photojournalism is manipulative. I did it because I wanted to add some (relative) drama to the picture.
I like the incongruity of the picture, the incongruity of a big man in a very small locomotive. I took quite a few pictures including another one like this, a picture of some passengers standing on the outside deck (the caboose, is it called?) of a very small passenger car.
Actually when I think about it it isn't being manipulative. I just captured their attitude. To them, this _really is_ a dramatic situation, the trains _really are_ going somewhere, even if it's just a mile along the track.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape

WOW, some good pictures here....don't have any train pictures, but I figured these should go in this theme thread, so.............................

1.






2.





3.


----------



## Orgnoi1

How about some "no so large" trains...


----------



## Orgnoi1

And some normal sized ones...


----------



## Lyncca

Orgnoi1 said:


> And some normal sized ones...


 
Wonderful photo! This is perfect for the selective coloring! By the way, are you standing in the middle of the road? :stun:


----------



## Orgnoi1

Actually I wasnt in the road... but what would it matter if I was... no ones coming through ...LOL

Thanks a bunch for the compliment..  :blushing:


----------



## Lyncca

Orgnoi1 said:


> but what would it matter if I was... no ones coming through ...LOL


 
You must not live in Texas.  When that bar moves, you better be no where near it or you are gonna get squashed.


----------



## LaFoto

Oh. Oops  ... no train!

But I don't know where else to put this photo of the "golden railway line"?






Low evening sun behind me ... on grey days (like today), this same line looks boring to the max ...


----------



## jdjd1118

Engine No. 8743


----------



## Lyncca

I took these today in Downtown Grapevine, Texas. This train goes daily from Grapevine to the Fort Worth Stock Yards. Its a pretty big tourist thing to do 

_*Links gone* _


----------



## Battou

Orgnoi1 said:


> ... its really a thorn in my side seeing these things go to waste as they are....


 
You are tellin me, This city I live in was built by the rail roads that ran threw here and yet our most crowning achievements sit in ruin.

a couple of mine

*one link gone *


----------



## DragonHeart




----------



## haaale




----------



## Clikon

My title is irrelevant, I changed the picture.  I'm so lost.


----------



## Lyncca

Clikon said:


>



Great light on these!


----------



## Clikon

Lyncca said:


> Great light on these!




Thanks for saying so!  If I post a decent picture, or at least a picture with at least one good quality, it's great to hear from you what's good about it.  I'm so new it's not even funny.  I literally just got my D40 last week and I've never studied photography.  However, it's a ton of fun.


----------



## Lyncca

Clikon said:


> Thanks for saying so!  If I post a decent picture, or at least a picture with at least one good quality, it's great to hear from you what's good about it.  I'm so new it's not even funny.  I literally just got my D40 last week and I've never studied photography.  However, it's a ton of fun.



Trust me, I understand.  I have a whole whoppin' 3 months experience.  Don't worry, people are fairly nice around here and you can learn a lot if you are open to critisism


----------



## Mardynn

*Link gone *http://imageshack.us


----------



## KalaMarie

I am boosting this old thread so as not to create a new one. I love shooting train tracks. These photos were taken earlier this year at around 4p not far from the crossing. This is NOT an abandoned track. It's an active line with both freight & commuter trains. So there I was lying on the tracks trying to get just the right angles while my poor mum served as my lookout. It was fun doing this and it also felt a bit dangerous & exciting.


----------



## PatrickHMS

Some nice shots for a 5 year-old thread.

Back then some might have been as much film as they were digital.

Believe the only DSLR's Nikon offered back then were D1# Series, D100, and D70, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## LaFoto

KalaMarie said:


> I am boosting this old thread so as not to create a new one.


 
Very wise, KalaMarie, else your new thread would have been merged with this existing one ;-). 

The threads in the Photo Themes are never "out" and can be "boosted" at all times. 

In order to add something to this thread, I might add this collage which is quite old, photos taken in 2005, I think. I haven't taken photos of trains of late, I'm afraid...


----------



## Buckster

A few more train themed photos:

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





8.





9.





10.





11.





The following shots are from the devastating flood of Cedar Rapids, Iowa in 2008:

12.





13.





14.


----------



## KalaMarie

Buckster said:


> A few more train themed photos:



Love this one.


----------



## sheltiefan




----------



## Buckster

KalaMarie said:


> Love this one.


Thank you kindly!  I shot that in Harriman, Tennessee in 2001 with my very first digital camera, a .8 MP (yeah, point 8 MP!!) Sony Mavica.  It recorded on a floppy disk.  LOL!  Still one of my favorite photos though.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## BIG RYAN

this is a train bridge over the Manatee River...






and some railroad ties...


----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------



## mwgiesbrecht




----------



## jaomul

incoming by jaomul, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Night Train by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## flysooner9




----------



## bc_steve

suburban train, chennai by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

El train - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Crossing the tracks at rush hour in Manggarai train station, Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Commuter GO trains - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




curious...New Delhi train passengers by Phil Marion, on Flickr




railway graveyard - Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Great set; I especially like the El Train (is that anything like El Captain?  ).


----------



## jcdeboever

Philmar said:


> El train - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crossing the tracks at rush hour in Manggarai train station, Jakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Commuter GO trains - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> curious...New Delhi train passengers by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> railway graveyard - Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Your a fantastic photographer, one of my favorite on here.


----------



## Watchful

tirediron said:


> Great set; I especially like the El Train (is that anything like El Captain?  ).


El is short for elevated, in case you were serious, if it was a joke...hahahahaha


----------



## KmH

The eastbound California Zephyr following the Colorado River and crossing under I-70 in Glenwood Canyon, Colorado. (All photos May 2015)






Out the back (Rail Fan) window of the last car (sleeper berth car) in the California Zephyr's 'consist' - still in Glenwood Canyon following the Colorado River and I-70.





Exiting Red Canyon as the California Zephyr climbs the sparsely populated Western Slope of Colorado.





Entering the southwest end of Gore Canyon on the upper Colorado. Gore Canyon is about 40-45 miles as the crow flies from where the Colorado river starts as just a trickle atop the Continental Divide. Gore Canyon has Grade V white water rafting and was a particularly tough section of the rail line to build. Note the tunnel entrance in the distance.





The west portal of the 6.2 mile long Moffat Tunnel that lets trains go under, instead of over, the Continental Divide. The high point in the tunnel is at 9239 ft.
Immediately off to the right on the other side of the train is bottom of the slopes for the Winter Park ski area.


----------



## Philmar

*thanks jcdeboever  and tirediron*


----------



## Philmar

from the New Delhi train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise - New Delhi train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

El train - Chicago by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GO trains - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fast moving cable car packed to the gills - The Streets of San Francisco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Ole # 425


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Waiting in the Pantry Car- New Delhi train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Didereaux

The 'Dogwood Train'   Texas State RR


----------



## PropilotBW

Really cool shot!!


----------



## Philmar

New Delhi train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DriedStrawbery

@kingman, AZ


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

Train on White Pass &amp; Yukon Route Railroad - near Alaska/Yukon border by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

New arrival at New Delhi train station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dikkie

TEE Brussels &gt; Paris by Bulevardi ~  http://users.telenet.be/bulevardi/, on Flickr

Trans Europ Express, between Brussels and Paris.


----------



## Dikkie

Atlantic by Bulevardi ~  http://users.telenet.be/bulevardi/, on Flickr

Atlantic Locomotive!
What a mastodon !


----------



## Philmar

railway graveyard - Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## tirediron

Dikkie said:


> Atlantic by Bulevardi ~  http://users.telenet.be/bulevardi/, on Flickr
> 
> Atlantic Locomotive!
> What a mastodon !


Nice; is she in revenue service or a museum?


----------



## Dikkie

tirediron said:


> Nice; is she in revenue service or a museum?


It's in a museum (Train World, Brussels).

The museum contains a few nice oldies


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 132860


@jcdeboever, I think the op said real trains lol. Nice models though!


----------



## jcdeboever

Dean_Gretsch said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 132860
> 
> 
> 
> @jcdeboever, I think the op said real trains lol. Nice models though!
Click to expand...

OK Mr. Train policeman...Lol[emoji23]


----------



## Philmar

Rusty railway graveyard - Uyuni, Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

New Delhi train station one early smoggy morning by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## tirediron

Nice!  Maybe just a touch more contrast?


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 137882
> 
> Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app



I work with a couple guys that would call that one porn, JC. They eat, drink and breathe trains!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Gary A.

#1





#2





#3





#4


----------



## Philmar

Chicago el train by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## SamSW

Love trains!  I live about a half-mile from Union-Pacific's mainline into Phoenix and love hearing the horns all the time.  I haven't got to shoot any lately, but here's some of my older stuff:

UP freight rolling past the historic water tower in Maricopa, Arizona:





Workers pause while a UP freight rolls through Maricopa during an upgrade to the Highway 347 rail crossing:





A Burlington-Northern/Santa Fe freight rolls through Flagstaff, Arizona:





UP's historic steam engine #844 rolls into Gilbert, Arizona as part of the state's Centennial celebrations:


----------



## Philmar

TTC streetcars at Russell Carhouse endure another snowstorm - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Detail of a TTC streetcar in a snow storm - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Jeff15




----------



## tirediron

Very nice; what line is that?


----------



## Jeff15

Chasewater, Staffordshire.............


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## tirediron

So... is that the front or the back end?


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> So... is that the front or the back end?


Front of a single tanker. I drive by it often to see what different car is parked there.


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> *Front *of a single tanker.


'cause why?


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Front *of a single tanker.
> 
> 
> 
> 'cause why?
Click to expand...

Not sure what your asking....


----------



## tirediron

Why is that the front and not the back?


----------



## LostBoy1

Tennessee River railroad bridge before I had a "real" camera.


----------



## tirediron

Nice.


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> Why is that the front and not the back?


I have no idea. I assumed it was backed in their because the track ends 100 ft. to the left.


----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that the front and not the back?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. I assumed it was backed in their because the track ends 100 ft. to the left.
Click to expand...

'cause it doesn't have the hand-brake.  The hand-brake is always on the 'B' end of rolling stock.  Don't mind me... just being smart donkey!


----------



## LostBoy1

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that the front and not the back?
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea. I assumed it was backed in their because the track ends 100 ft. to the left.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'cause it doesn't have the hand-brake.  The hand-brake is always on the 'B' end of rolling stock.  Don't mind me... just being smart donkey!
Click to expand...

I was going to explain but thought I would just wait and see where th conversation went. [emoji3]I'm glad you explained though.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Milan morning streetcar tram by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Milan tram street car by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taking the train to the city - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## scooter2044

off the rail by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Barcelona Estacio de França Train Station - Barcelona rail station by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## manny212

Alaska railroad by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar in TTC Leslie Street Barn- Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Greenwood Yard TTC subway garage by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Estación de Francia - Barcelona by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GO train agoing - Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

New Delhi train station sunrise by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## tirediron

jcdeboever said:


> View attachment 188835


Nice, now for bonus points, re-shoot w/ passing train!


----------



## jcdeboever

tirediron said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 188835
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, now for bonus points, re-shoot w/ passing train!
Click to expand...


I know. However, the cops really gave me a tongue lashing because I was apparently on private property.


----------



## Philmar

Passing tram in Milan by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Super Chief, 1970


----------



## Philmar

Queen Street East bridge and streetcar by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Greenwood Subway Yards by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar passes under WilkinsonEyre&#x27;s Eaton Centre Bridge by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## tirediron

Nice set, Phil.


----------



## Philmar

The Greenwood Subway Yards by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Not in service - Russell Carhouse, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Streetcar at foot of Spadina Ave by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Rail line out of the city by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

Philmar said:


> wow all these wires.......
> 
> 
> 
> Streetcar at foot of Spadina Ave by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15




----------



## Philmar

The city awakes by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## photoflyer

Virginia side of 14th Street bridge, Washington DC.


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Philmar

UP Express train zips by on its way to the airport by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Steam Train De L'Ardeche (Tournon-sur-Rhone) by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr



Steam Train De L'Ardeche (Tournon-sur-Rhone) by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

